

Things We Wish Gmail Could Do - unstoppableted
http://mashable.com/2013/01/10/gmail-wish-list/

======
tellarin
Most of ideas there are either useless or not related to Gmail, but to Gchat.

Nonetheless, merging e-mail threads and multiple forward really could be
useful.

